# Dilemma



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Having a dilemma when i filed for my purchase permit I filed for 2. My plan was to get 9mm and a .22. Since 
then I have purchased my Beretta 92fs and after shooting it love it. Now i'm thinking of getting another 9mm
instead of a .22 i'm looking at a Beretta px4 storm. I know its only a decision that only I can make, just 
wondering what some others have done. I know .22 is much cheaper to shoot. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Of course you should get what you feel like, but you have a 9mm you love so I'd encourage you to get the .22. It will give you some variety in your shooting time and OMG yes it's cheaper to shoot! Like almost everybody I have to think a bit about the cost of ammo when I shoot my 9 but with the .22 it's not a factor unless I'm wanting to shoot some serious match-grade stuff. Which is not very often. Lots more practice time and plinking fun. I have a Smith & Wesson 22A and a Ruger Mk III and love shooting them as much as I like shooting my Glock 19. Good luck whatever you decide and congratulations on the Beretta.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Steve, I should stick with my original plan and go with the .22. I'm looking at the sig mosquito or smith and wesson 
m&p22, it will also help get the collection bigger


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Consider something like a Sig P220, P226 or P229 that you can get in 22 or 9mm and then purchase the conversion kits.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

thndrchiken said:


> Consider something like a Sig P220, P226 or P229 that you can get in 22 or 9mm and then purchase the conversion kits.


This is a good idea, but a little more expensive. I do agree with the reasoning though.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

thndrchiken said:


> Consider something like a Sig P220, P226 or P229 that you can get in 22 or 9mm and then purchase the conversion kits.


Isn't there a conversion kit for the 92fs also


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

May be, I have never seen or heard of one though. I was never a big fan of the M9 when I was in the service. It broke my heart when we had to turn in all of the 1911's.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

This is the link i found on Beretta's web site, but its out of stock
http://www.berettausa.com/assets/item/thumbnail/22-kit.jpg


----------

